# Ball Ideal Jars



## shumfreeze (Oct 4, 2015)

I am going through my mother-in-law's house and I found several Ball Ideal Jars.  What can you tell me about them and how much are they worth? How do you attach images?  I click on the "paper clip" to attach or the "picture" icon to upload from my computer and NOTHING else happens.


----------



## nhpharm (Oct 5, 2015)

For the most part they generally are extremely common and have minimal value- $1-2.  There are some variations that have value; we would need photos to see if this were the case but highly unlikely.


----------



## jarsnstuff (Oct 12, 2015)

To post a photo in a new thread, go to "select" in the box under where you write the text.  Then you can browse your photos.


----------

